
Ask HN: Does it'd make sense to use AI for predict credit cards numbers? - artf
Just curios if this model can actually work having a big amount of data and be able to predict knowing famous last 4 numbers
======
schoen
I'm not sure if you mean "given a database of a lot of people's real credit
card numbers, figure out which person made a transaction" (to defeat privacy
protections), or "given only the last four digit, predict an entire credit
card number with no other information" (to defeat anti-fraud protections).

I think the first case is possible because people's purchases tend to be
extremely different, while the second case is not possible because the last
digits of the card are generated at random. While there is a checksum in use

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luhn_algorithm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luhn_algorithm)

that only rules out 9/10 of the possibility space, and the remaining 1/10 is
still extremely large.

------
LordWinstanley
"it'd"?

